# Frozen Kong Fillers



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I've heard of freezing peanut butter and tuna inside kongs. Is there anything else anyone has found that's good to use?

I really need to start freezing Lucky's kongs with peanut butter! If I don't she can lick it clean in minutes...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I like to put low fat vanilla yogurt or fat free plain vanilla yogurt, and at times a few dog kibbles inside with it. Also I put fat free cream cheese. I have yet to try which I am going to baby food. My neighbor who has a lab has done this with a few kibbles in it with the baby food and I have to try this one!:smile: sounds like my dogs would like it! I freeze this all th time and they do enjoy this! Cant wait to try the baby food!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Anything gooey would work I guess. 
I put stuff in kongs that I wouldn't normally feed, but it's not going to hurt them for a treat.

Good quality canned dog food < probably my favorite to use
Applesauce
Yogurt
peanut butter
mashed up bananas
cottage cheese
Haven't tried tuna yet but i will!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I have what may be a silly question. Does that not get sticky gooey stuff spread all over your floor?



saraj2878 said:


> So, I've heard of freezing peanut butter and tuna inside kongs. Is there anything else anyone has found that's good to use?
> 
> I really need to start freezing Lucky's kongs with peanut butter! If I don't she can lick it clean in minutes...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The sticky, gooey stuff gets cleaned up by the dog since they generally lick things squeaky clean when something tasty is involved :wink:

Unless you feed on a blanket that super fuzzy and it gets all mashed into it LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

StdPoo Dad said:


> I have what may be a silly question. Does that not get sticky gooey stuff spread all over your floor?


LOL. You would think so, huh?! :biggrin:

The answer is NO. Everything is squeeky clean, like Natalie said. Lucky's kong is spotless and so is her kennel, where she gets them. She usually is laying on her fleece blanket in her kennel....it's even squeeky clean. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

You can also put the dogs on their favorite blanket or even a beach towel if your afraid of messes! They feel special with this too! I know the cream cheese when my dogs eat this they get it on the carpet, but I know my beagle ( gee the algae eater we call him LOL) licks it all up but it can get on the rug which is fine for me I have the algae bottom feeder beagle LOL! But its a good idea even with raw bones and such I will if I think of it LOL put down an old beach towel! But like evryone said they do clean those kongs really well and the floor LOL!:smile:


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Chicken liver.

Keeps him busy for about an hour and he gets his organ meat at the same time. I do not like the idea of using peanut butter on a regular basis as I think its not very healthy especially for the teeth.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't like the peanut butter much either because just a couple tablespoons makes their poop look more and more like a kibble fed dog's.


----------



## adamscottb (Apr 23, 2010)

*kong stuff*

I have a black lab that is unbelievalby smart and motivated with her Kong! I have tried EVERYTHING with very little success. Lately ive been slicing an apple into big pieces, big enough that you have to smash the Kong to make the hole more narrow and then squeeze the apple slices in there. That seems to be working. It keeps busy way longer than anything else ive tried.


----------

